# Revolution 247 meet 24th Sep



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glen at Revolution247 in Gateshead has offered to have an open day for the TTOC and Forum members  who want to come along it will be on the 24th of Sep so whose up for it lets get as many TTs there as we can 
I will post more details when we wt an idear of numbers


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We will be there as it's someones birthday


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Think im working. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

malstt said:


> Think im working. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Mal you need to get a new job with decent hours :wink:

will try to make this one, once the details are known, will confirm nearer the time


----------



## kkww8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ahh no..... Ive been looking for something cool to do on this weekend in september but ive just done an AA route planner and its 284 miles ( 5 hours ) away from me!!

So unfortunatly dont think Im gonna be coming along to that one.

Anything going on down south ??? Oxfordshire............ :?


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Will definately try and make it to this one mate all going well. Is there going to be any deals or group buys on the day :wink: . Do i have to get saving


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

I am interested, looks like a good place.
Philip


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I'll see if I can get a shift swap sounds good


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Come on guys there must be more than this


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I might have a pop up yeah but will know nearer the time.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

skiwhiz said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Think im working. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Yeah i know, onlt work four days and then have four off. But all the meets lately seem to be on my days in. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Really wanted to make this one as well.


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

What time are we meeting?
Philip


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Earlyish I have to be somewhere at three


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Wat time is early ish?. 11.30?
Philip


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Andy will know


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Good news, been today, i know its one month early, Sue's fault, got months mixed up. But a good reccy, cracking shop, take a credit card. Took me back to my childhood, kiddy in a sweet shop syndrome. Loads of wheels, spoilt for choice, lots of other goodies I have only seen on sale in the south, or on the Internet. Glen's right hand man looked after me, he is a mine of information. See you next month, definitely not to be missed. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Philip.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was slightly puzzled by the text. :lol:


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Cheers for nice comments Philip 

Lets call this one off and plan it for another weekend as we really need 8-10 cars then we get it featured in Audi Driver mag plus we will do car of the day (yellowTT excluded) and do a free 4 wheel Hunter Alignment for the winner!

Most clubs arrange for say 11am-2pm and that way you can all have a natter, enjoy free tea or coffee (and chocky buscuits) plus have a wander round the store and then we can judge the championi of the day.

Our next free day is Saturday the 15th October......

Thread officially started again...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I could make oct the 15th.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

anymore takers for the 15th.....?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

(Best Mr Humpries voice) I'm free


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL

keep 'em coming...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No good for me I am on nights Friday and Saturday that weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

...who said you were invited anyway...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Revolution said:



> ...who said you were invited anyway...


  I thought it was just yellow who was not invited


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Ill be working till 12:30 on 15th but could pop over after work


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

that makes two so far....

are we too far north...?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you going to start a new thread with the new date ?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

good point made...

will do that next...

cheers
Glenn


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Are you going to start a new thread with the new date ?


I was just about to but Glen has beet me to it [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

malstt said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


Mal I have the same problem with my shifts .............hope the new date I will be off !!!!!!!


----------

